# Tree Injections



## Quercus34 (Jan 3, 2007)

Hi all,

I am looking for information on what people in the field have experienced using different tree injection methods/ products. In particular information about what methods/ products work well, any issues with wounding and any other inportant info that the sales people don't tell you.

Thanks,


----------



## 1_2_TREE (Jan 6, 2007)

I have used the Mauget products as well as the Wedgle system. Both work and have advantages and disadvantages. 

Mauget is, in my opinion, the better system. More positive introduction of the materials, and the only way to apply bidrin. There can also be some issues with caps draining unless you have the correct environmental conditions. And then there is the issue of caps needing supervision until they are removed. I know some guys set caps and then pull them the next day but I would not advise it. 

Wedgle is less time consuming and requres less experience or finesse. But there are some issues with product squirting back out as it is injected. There is also less of a choice in produts with wedgle. 

It really depends on who is doing the apps, the type of trees that are being treated, and the problems that are being controlled.


----------



## Zac (Jan 9, 2007)

Macro-injection is much more effective than a micro-injection. It helps to know if the tree you are injecting is ring-diffuse(elms and oaks) or ring-porous(maples and birch). I have had trouble with micro-injection on maples.


----------



## woodacresguy (Jan 10, 2007)

Zac said:


> It helps to know if the tree you are injecting is ring-diffuse(elms and oaks) or ring-porous(maples and birch).



You accidently, switched the two: maples and birches are ring-diffuse and elms and oaks are ring porous. 

I've used the Arborsystems wedgle injector with success. Make sure you wear eye protection using the wedgle because the chemical can shoot back at you. However, once learning the tricks- like tilting the wedgle in toward the bark and appling via the fissures of thick bark trees- its very effective.

I've also used Arbotect (macroinfusion) to protect American elms from dutch elm disease, the trick there is determining the health and vigor of the tree and how much crown cover is missing when deciding on a dosage rate. Also, it helps if the tree is actively transpiring. A cool wet day vs. a sunny day.


----------



## MarsCrash (Jan 11, 2007)

*Wedgle*

I've been using the wedgle too. I think it may do too much trunk damage, and I'm not sure how much product is getting out to the tips. I'm thinking about switching to Arborjet.


----------



## Zac (Jan 14, 2007)

woodacresguy said:


> You accidently, switched the two: maples and birches are ring-diffuse and elms and oaks are ring porous.



Thanks for correcting me, I don't want to give anybody false info. I will remeber to reread before I post.


----------

